# McDonough, GA-3 GSDs urgent



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearc...preview=1&sort=
Check out the listings for each of them..Primrose, Peony and Periwinkle. I did meet each one of them today and they are all affectionate and social dogs. Time is of the essence.

Kathryn


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I wish I had a place for these three to go. Shannon just drove down there 5 weeks ago and pulled Henry (with BDBH now) and Kane (my current foster). 

This shelter is VERY rescue friendly.

I can help arrange transport up to KY/OH line if a reputable rescue up north is interested in any of them.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Does someone have the time to set up a thread for each dog?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I can set up a thread for each girl.


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Note - only two are female. Periwinkle is a male.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: HilaryNote - only two are female. Periwinkle is a male.


Got it


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for the threads.


----------

